# Hi Guys, I am so new to wildcamping, my van isn't even finished yet



## Deleted member 56550 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just found your forum and been having a good look around.

We are in the process of converting our SWB MK7 Transit panel van, which we call Travis, into a camper, the conversion is well on the way and we are hoping to be able to use it later this year (2016).




As you can see from the photo, we had a High Top fitted (by Leisuredrive) which makes it full height inside. I'll upload some progress pictures if anyone is interested.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice looking van, we are always interested in progress pictures so welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome. Hope you will ask for any help you need.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

And more photos DEFINITELY needed............ Van looks great!

Rich.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice looking van .


----------



## slider (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome nice van look forward to seeing more pics. There are lots of folk on here if you get stuck and need some advice.


:welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 18, 2016)

Pretty impressive Number Plate too! Welcome.
We thrive on pictures.

All the best, Rog.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 18, 2016)

Get the piccys up


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2016)

It might be worth searching for the threads on here about Transits being stolen, Admin has one and  posted good advice about anti theft devices for Transits


----------



## dippingatoe (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi and welcome from Thebus Phoebe and Me


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Jan 19, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> Pretty impressive Number Plate too! Welcome.
> We thrive on pictures.
> 
> All the best, Rog.



Hi Rog,

I've had the number since the year 2000. It looked especially good that year, but I still love it, and it was only £250 direct from DVLA.

I've got more pictures, do I put them on this thread?

Regards,

Paul


----------



## izwozral (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi and welcome, pics of motor homes is like porn to us lot. You can add pics with your posts by clicking middle line of the above icons 4th from the right.


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Jan 28, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> It might be worth searching for the threads on here about Transits being stolen, Admin has one and  posted good advice about anti theft devices for Transits



Hi Tezza,

Thanks for the heads up.

After reading up on the advice I have taken the first step and fitted a HYKEE TVL Door Lock (anti pick) today.

It was dead easy to fit and cost me £90 off ebay.

I'm going to figure out a way to make my ODP inaccessible, I'm thinking of relocating it or boxing it in.

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## Makzine (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello and :welcome: Tezza beat me to it about security as Transits seem to be flavour of the month for scumbags :wave:   Oh yes, nice van :wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi and welcome along, van looks great.


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (May 17, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Get the piccys up



As requested, here are a few pictures of progress so far, I won't post pictures of the insulation as we all do that, I used the insulation made from recycled plastic bottles in the walls and celotex sheets under the floor.

We wanted an SWB van with a high top, so we bought the Transit and the roof is from Leisure drive, we drove up to their unit and they fitted it in one day, then we drove home:-



We had the roof sprayed locally and had side windows bonded in:-



All internal construction is based on wooden framework with plywood "walls".

Here is the kitchen unit:-



As you can see it runs across the van behind the passenger seats, here it is with the Sink and Hob:-



Here it is with the tops open:-



More to follow.......

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Chris356 (May 17, 2016)

Hi welcome leisuredrive is just down the road from me as mentioned before make your van well secure I had to do the same with my transit also I can recomend vantuner if you need a remap


----------



## Tezza33 (May 17, 2016)

Looking good, keep the pictures coming:dog:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (May 18, 2016)

I built the seat/bed bases using the frame and ply technique I used everywhere else.

Here is the frame, same both sides:-




Then with the ply glued on:-



Then using slats for a double bed (with a bit cut of as it is not quite as wide as a double) I made the top.



As you can see below, the top is hinged so we can access the space under for storage:-



We found a place near Taunton that does foam cut to your specification, we had 4 inches of medium reflex with and inch of memory foam on top:-



I put some "posh" ply on the ends of the seats and then had seat covers made by a company in Bristol, it had to be elasticated type material so that we got the most benefit from the memory foam. We think it looks OK:-



I guess you want to know how we turn it into a bed, all will be revealed in the next instalment.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## slider (May 18, 2016)

Looking good, will be interesting to see how the bed is made up.


----------



## trevskoda (May 18, 2016)

Very nice van well done,not sure about single glase windows they me be cold and cause condensation though silver night screens will work well,spray the inside of panels with waxoil before insulating and fitting panels.
Good luck with the build & all who may sail in her.:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (May 19, 2016)

Hi again,

As promised, here is how I made our bed.

I got some bed centre support brackets from ebay (these are designed to carry the centre support of a double bed) and made supports to go across the gap between the seats:-



Then some extra bed slats go across the support brackets to form a completely flat slatted base, (you might have noticed from an earlier photo they are part of the seat bases when not in use as the bed).



Then the Seat cushions are laid out over the base, to give us a completely flat memory foam bed, just like home (not quite as wide or as long as a double bed, but very comfy).



All I will have to do at bed time is drop the supports across the gap, move the slats into position and rearrange the cushions, takes about 3 minutes.



Regards,

Paul


----------



## rockape (May 19, 2016)

PaulRichardson said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just found your forum and been having a good look around.
> 
> ...


Don't let oldish hippy see your van as he is not a million miles from you and on the look out for a newer motor.


----------



## Simplysu (May 21, 2016)

*Simplysu says Hi too*

:newhere: 
 I'm a newbie too from West Wales.


----------



## wildman (May 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the wildside


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Now a Motor Caravan*

Hi Guys,

Had the documents back from DVLA and we now officially have a Camper.

Yippee


----------



## Acti (Sep 13, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Beemer (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting your build, and welcome 
What are doing within the hi top? Just insulation and décor?


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Sep 14, 2016)

Beemer said:


> Thanks for posting your build, and welcome
> What are doing within the hi top? Just insulation and décor?



Yes, it's now insulated and carpeted.

Since I retired, I have had more time to work on the camper and it's almost finished (for now).

Just a few "pretty bits" to tidy up and a few improvements we need after our first night away (last weekend).

Paul


----------



## The laird (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi welcome n enjoy now


----------

